# Comfy Cone



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Has anyone tried the Comfy Cone as an alternative to the regular plastic e-collars (Elizabethean collars, not shock collars)? I've had my dogs and my foster dogs who have just undergone surgery or had wounds break conventional e-collars. Plus it's hard to let them eat and get into the crate without banging into everything. Just wondering if they are tough enough for the expense:

http://www.allfourpaws.com/


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Have you tried the inflatable collars?


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I've heard they only work so-so for dogs with longer necks/snouts. Elsa the Rottie had a lumpectomy and a lipoma fatty tumor removed last week and I've got a Jafco muzzle on her for it as Fawkes as the "regular" collar on him at the moment for another injury.


----------



## Jaimie Van Orden (Dec 3, 2008)

I've seen one used on a golden bitch that had a tumor taken out of her neck. It seemed to work OK except that it folded down to look like a poncho if you weren't careful and didn't watch it like a hawk. Dogs that scratch a lot probably wont benifit from it, as far as I could tell, but I didn't get to test that.


----------

